

Apple Store Personnel Cuts Linked to Profit Goal - Cadsby
http://www.ifoapplestore.com/db/2012/08/15/store-personnel-cuts-linked-to-profit-goal/

======
objclxt
The fact that it's being reported this was all John Browett's idea (the new
head of retail at Apple) should come as no surprise to anyone from the UK,
since before joining Apple last year he was CEO of Dixons, a struggling and
highly maligned British consumer electronics store.

I don't think _anyone_ who had direct experience of shopping at companies
previously run by John Browett would say his appointment by Apple was anything
but a bad idea.

~~~
cremnob
I agree. The retail stores aren't a profit center and Apple shouldn't treat it
as one. A 22% margin for retail is nothing to sneeze at. To his credit, he did
reverse the decision (or someone higher up).

~~~
rogerbinns
How about actual numbers from Asymco:

Apple Store Operational Economics: [http://www.asymco.com/2012/08/09/apple-
store-operational-eco...](http://www.asymco.com/2012/08/09/apple-store-
operational-economics/)

Are Apple Stores overstaffed: [http://www.asymco.com/2012/08/17/are-apple-
stores-overstaffe...](http://www.asymco.com/2012/08/17/are-apple-stores-
overstaffed/)

------
tptacek
(1) They rescinded this decision publicly --- a spokesperson (not Browett)
conceded it was a mistake, which is ominous.

(2) The Apple stores I've been to have been comically overstaffed, with badges
& blue shirts sometimes outnumbering customers, despite large numbers of those
customers. Many of those retail staff don't appear to be doing anything.
Perhaps they need more people at the "Genius Bar" and fewer on the floor.

~~~
samstave
The last time I was in the SF apple store, the "geniuses" we're too busy
chatting to one another to help me. I had to loudly exclaim "is anyone here
actually working" to get them to stop talking and give me service. I have had
to chase them down in the past as well.

I have only had one good experience at the apple store which was in the valley
fair mall in San jose. The SF store has always been fairly bad.

~~~
evilduck
I hate _buying_ anything at Apple stores. Maybe it works for some demographic
besides me, but I find it to be more work to actually purchase an item there
than in any other store.

------
yock
Everything about this seems contrary to Apple's image. Particularly, I'm
struck by the comment suggesting that Apple Stores need to learn to run
leaner, "even if the customer experience suffers." That's such a bizarre
statement for any consumer-focused organization to say publically, especially
Apple.

~~~
_djo_
The 'even if the consumer experience suffers' was added by the journalist
based on their source's views, it was not sourced to Browett or Apple.

Nonetheless, this was a stupid move by Browett and judging by the pace with
which Apple moved to rescind it I'd guess his remaining time isn't long.

------
crazygringo
Not loading for me, here's the Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:b80XchM...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:b80XchM7tM4J:www.ifoapplestore.com/db/2012/08/15/store-
personnel-cuts-linked-to-profit-goal/&hl=en&gl=us&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

------
davedx
Incredible. The one time I've been into an Apple store there wasn't anyone
available to talk to about a Macbook Air I was seriously considering buying,
and eventually after drooling for a while I got cold feet and wandered out of
the shop...

No wonder they reversed the decision!

~~~
jonhendry
The ability to buy anything under $100 using your iPhone and the Apple Store
app, without talking to anyone, should help with that a little, as people
learn about it. Especially during the holidays.

I think you can also use the app to pre-order things, so that they are ready
to be picked up when you get there.

------
crazygringo
From the article:

"Update: Within 24 hours of this posting, a story by The Wall Street Journal
stated that Browett had admitted the personnel changes were a mistake and the
changes had been rescinded."

~~~
chris_wot
Sounds like personnel changes aren't a mistake at all. If they changed
Browett, Apple would be a far better organization!

------
paul9290
They need to focus on opening even more stores here in the Mid-Atlantic region
(US).

There are 3 Apple stores within a 40 mile radius here in MD and each one is
always mobbed; hour wait or more to have your issue fixed.

Their customer service at the Apple stores is a huge reason I haven't yet
jumped off their bandwagon. Have a issue with your iDevice, just take it to
the Apple store for an immediate fix; many times at no charge. I don't think
other platforms offer this level of service no?

